# Friday Brunch



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Me & a good friend are coming over to Dubai in April he's never been to Dubai he is a big lad enjoys his food and I have told him about these brunches, to be honest I've been to Dubai on so many occasions I have only had a brunch at Al Qasr - We don't want to be spending too much especially if he gets hooked onto the brunch day where would you recommend a good value brunch with drinks included (Alcoholic for him) I don't drink - if you could point us out some good spots I would appreciate it

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Take a look here, there's quite an extensive list:

Friday brunches in Dubai, Dubai?s best brunches, brunch price guide & reviews


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Take a look here, there's quite an extensive list:
> 
> Friday brunches in Dubai, Dubai?s best brunches, brunch price guide & reviews


Thanks a superb link

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------

